# Please help!



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

So i walked into a pet store this evening to buy food for my other birds and i saw a little baby cockatiel there that looked like its in a bad condition, i felt like i couldn't just leave it there and all the other people that may mistreat it so i bought it. It's about 3 weeks old and i know how many of you would probably disagree about this, i never hand fed a baby bird, my sister did so I'm relying on her till its big enough. And when i said he was in a bad condition, i meant it. I think he's really sick, his poop is big and limish, he sleeps looking almost like a sick bird and he breaths heavily. I will take him to the vet and find out what is wrong but first i wanted opinions i will post pictures of his poop and him any thoughts will be appreciated. Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

Sleeping









Sleeping(back)









Sleeping position(eye open)









Poo


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a sweet little tiel. I can't believe a pet store would sell a bird that young. How horrible. But I'm glad you rescued her. It doesn't sound like she would have survived if you had left her there. I do think she needs to see a vet asap.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh that poor thing. Why would a pet store sell a unweaned chick? It looks mulitated. I agree, it needs a vet. And just so you know, nobody disagrees with you. You did the right thing. If I were you, I would've done the same thing. Thank you for helping, it really makes a difference


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

Is there any thing i can instead of taking it to a vet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Tipere said:


> Is there any thing i can instead of taking it to a vet


Take it to a vet ASAP. If you are concerned about the cost of a vet appointment, see if there is a parrot sanctuary or animal rescue center near you that may be able to help negotiate a lower fee with a vet whom they trust.

The baby bird looks like it may have been abused (perhaps by people but also perhaps by other birds, which might be why it was separated from its parents -- it was caged alone, right?) and depending on your location, there are vets out there who will treat an abused animal in an emergency situation at low cost or free of charge. That said, I say this from experience with kittens, not with birds, and pretty much everyone here will agree that a good avian vet is not always easy to find. So that's why I would recommend speaking to a rescue center or parrot sanctuary.


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

What would happen if i didn't take it to the vet during this week, is it bad?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Tipere said:


> What would happen if i didn't take it to the vet during this week, is it bad?


I have never had a seriously sick bird, nor was I around when any of my tiels were babies, but this bird looks very sick. Just the photos of it sleeping look very worrisome. With baby animals, getting care even just a few hours sooner rather than later can make a massive difference.

Honestly if you hold off on taking it to the vet and then it dies, you will feel terrible. If you take it to the vet and the vet tells you it's too sick to survive, at least you'll have peace of mind knowing that you tried.

Can someone you trust take it to the vet for you if you cannot get out of work or school or something?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If the baby is having trouble breathing it may have a respiratory infection. If that's the case, the poor dear can go down hill very fast. Or any type of illness a tiel can go down hill very fast. If you're comfortable with telling us where you're located perhaps members here can suggest a vet in your area. Or if there are any bird sanctuaries in your area perhaps they can help/advise.


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

The bird looks fine to me, but im facing problems feeding it. How do i feed it? Shop keeper says that it always ate from its parents and never from hand.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never hand fed a baby tiel. Can you contact a vet or a breeder in your area to see if they can show you how?

Here's a thread that may help:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26995


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Tipere said:


> The bird looks fine to me, but im facing problems feeding it. How do i feed it? Shop keeper says that it always ate from its parents and never from hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why was it taken away from its parents, out of curiosity? The parents weren't still there at the pet store, were they?

(Don't intend to criticize you -- it just sounds like the parent birds were not in the picture.)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

First of all,it was very kind of you to bring the poor little one home.At least,he/she will have a chance.Please,try to take it to a vet ASAP,the advice here about rescue centers is pretty good.Please,dont wait too long,the bird is so young,already separated from its parents-how horrible!


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

If the vets are not open this weekend I would definitely see it there were any breeders in your area so they can tell you how to feed it. It's starving!! poor baby. they should not have sold the baby if it wasnt weened. What kind of pet store was this?


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you have any specialized pet stores in your area. I bought my guy from a pet store that only deals with birds. I was there last week and there was a little one that looked similar to your baby and the lady that owns the store said a customer bought him from a pet store (a chain store like petco or petsmart) and had no idea what to do so she brought him there. They put him in an aquarium away from the other birds and is hand feeding it for her. if they can't do it for you they may be able to give you advise and teach you how to do it.


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

I took the cockatiel (which i called Azura) to the vet and it turns out that it had an infection in its intestine. he gave it antibiotics and i think its droppings are fine(Dark green) and he sleeps in the right position now. The only problem is, it refuses to eat, what do i do? i tried to force feed it the past 2 days but it refuses it apparently it doesn't know that the syringe is where food comes from. I'm really worried that it might starve to death or something.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Firstly, thank you for taking the bubba in. He's adorable.

I was so relieved to hear you took him to the vet because he was not well at all by the photos.

If you are having trouble feeding it can you call or contact a breeder for advice. Its not going to survive without food. 

Its sad that the pet store was even selling such a small bird...it makes me so angry.

But....I commend you for taking him home...now he has a chance thanks to his angel (you).

Please please keep us posted.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I agree with Mezza about contacting a breeder on how to feed. 

I have no words to describe how angry this pet store makes me. I would so write their management! <_<

Thank you for saving the poor baby!

Here is a link to hand-feeding:
http://www.justcockatiels.net/hand-feeding-and-weaning.html

Maybe check out some of the youtube videos on hand-feeding. They don't show you where to place the syringe so they don't aspirate though so you want to research that first. :S


----------



## Tipere (Nov 30, 2013)

I found someone who could feed her for me until she's completely weaned, Azura is fine now with no problem, i'll take her to the vet 2 weeks later to see how good she had become, thanks for all who helped me with this situation.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Tipere said:


> I found someone who could feed her for me until she's completely weaned, Azura is fine now with no problem, i'll take her to the vet 2 weeks later to see how good she had become, thanks for all who helped me with this situation.


Awwww, a holiday miracle!!! Yay! Please post pics soon


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad she's okay.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay, so glad she is doing better!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tipere said:


> I found someone who could feed her for me until she's completely weaned, Azura is fine now with no problem, i'll take her to the vet 2 weeks later to see how good she had become, thanks for all who helped me with this situation.


Oh, that's wonderful. Well done. Definitely keep us updated.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Now thats a proper Christmas miracle!Congrats on your good heart and good job ! Well Done ! Please,keep us posted X x Teresa


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is so so adorable! I'm glad you found someone to help feed her. Be sure to post new pictures soon!


----------

